# Hyatt and II



## MaryH (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been playing with the ideal of buying another Hyatt Diamond or Platinum week EY or EOY but have been a little unhappy about the need to pay another II fee when I have not used II a single time since I owned my Beach House Silver week since 2009.  Now would need to pay 2x the fee..  

Does the multiple week owner have any options for that?  Or just the cost of doing business with Hyatt?  When you cannot combine your non-Hyatt wees with your Hyatt II accounts, I might need another II account if I want to deposit in them again which would make it 3 accounts if I buy a 2nd Hyatt week  

Does a lot of the other Hyatt owner using II?  If so what % do you use versus Hyatt reservation.


----------



## dbmarch (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you saying that if you buy a 2nd Hyatt week, it doesn't share the II account from the 1st Hyatt week?   (The II points don't get combined?)


----------



## JanT (Apr 16, 2012)

We own two Hyatt weeks (Sunset Harbor and Beach House) and they use the same II account.  I'm not sure why the OP thinks they have to have separate II accounts for each week.



dbmarch said:


> Are you saying that if you buy a 2nd Hyatt week, it doesn't share the II account from the 1st Hyatt week?   (The II points don't get combined?)


----------



## Kal (Apr 16, 2012)

If you owned 10 Hyatt weeks, you would be charged the annual II fee TEN times each year, but you would still have a single II account for all those 10 Hyatt units.

If you also owned a non-Hyatt II account, you cannot co-mingle the non-Hyatt points into the Hyatt II account or vice-versa.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 19, 2012)

Kal said:


> If you owned 10 Hyatt weeks, you would be charged the annual II fee TEN times each year, but you would still have a single II account for all those 10 Hyatt units.
> 
> If you also owned a non-Hyatt II account, you cannot co-mingle the non-Hyatt points into the Hyatt II account or vice-versa.



I don't mean separate II accounts for Hyatt, I mean separate II account fees since they are included with the M/F so you pay for each week you own.  Since you are not allowed to put other TS on that Hyatt II account so you may have to get another II account with another II fee if you have other timeshares to put into II.  So if I buy a 2nd Hyatt week and need to reactive my other II account to deposit something then I need to pay 3 II account fees (2 in Hyatt MF) and have 2 accounts.

If the II fee is optional after the first one, then I would prefer to put the higher value Hyatt on II and keep the other out to use in Hyatt since I have not used II once since I bought my resale.


----------



## Kal (Apr 19, 2012)

MaryH said:


> ...If the II fee is optional after the first one, then I would prefer to put the higher value Hyatt on II and keep the other out to use in Hyatt since I have not used II once since I bought my resale.


 
Optional after the first one???? I don't understand what you are suggesting.

Actually, you don't put any Hyatt unit on II. It's just points where you transfer points from your HRC account. The oldest points will be transferred, provided you are within 9 months since you received the points in your account. You can transfer as many points as you like and not the entire value of the unit the points are based upon.

And yes, you are correct in paying the II fee for every Hyatt unit owned as the II fees are included in the MF. You just have a single II account which can only be used as related to Hyatt timeshares. It's too bad that any non-Hyatt timeshare can not be combined into the Hyatt II account.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 19, 2012)

I guess for some other hotel TS programs the II fee are separate so people can opt out.  that way you can take advantage of multi year discount and you need to only pay once if you own multiple weeks. 

Also I am a member of the Hyatt GP Rewards program.  I used to be Diamond and has dropped to Platinum.  It would be nice if the Hyatt works similar to Mariott where your TS stays counts towards your night requirements for the hotel side. That would help in keeping my status with Hyatt.

Another idea I had of how HRC can improve its reservation system..  Add the ability to reserve for 5 days.  Currently you need 2 reservations and thus 2x $39 reservation fees to book a 3 day weekend and a 2 day weekdays.  you can book a 7 days for 1 reservation fee but not 5 days.  Sometimes you don't have enough points to book 7 days..


----------

